# Eriocaulon amanoanum



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

baby plants enjoy.


















wait to id it, told same kind but grow in sand.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi catfishbi,

Nice photos, good clarity, contrast. The depth of field is a lttle "soft" you probably were using a larger aperature. BTW, are these emersed or do you just have them in individual containers in your aquarium? ADA Amazonia I or II?


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

thank for reply. I was using night shot on them. they are submerged and been in individual container in my tank , I'm using 
ADA II


----------

